# please help ..oxygen sensor problems!!



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi ,,i hope u guys can help,, i just got a 1980 280zx and i have been fixing a lot of little problems with it ,, but i ran into a few that i just can't figure out..
first ,, i found that my oxygen sensor is disconnected but i can't find the electrical connector or lead that goes to it? i have no idea where it is and how it looks like,,please help,,a picture or a good description of where it is would be very helpfull..
Also i finally got the a/c compressor belt installed and i am not getting any power to the compressor?? i heard it's becouse it has no freon ,,,but i just don't buy that.

please help

THANK YOU


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Hi ,,i hope u guys can help,, i just got a 1980 280zx and i have been fixing a lot of little problems with it ,, but i ran into a few that i just can't figure out..
> first ,, i found that my oxygen sensor is disconnected but i can't find the electrical connector or lead that goes to it? i have no idea where it is and how it looks like,,please help,,a picture or a good description of where it is would be very helpfull..
> Also i finally got the a/c compressor belt installed and i am not getting any power to the compressor?? i heard it's becouse it has no freon ,,,but i just don't buy that.
> 
> ...


cant help you much on the o2 wire but for the a/c ...it is true that it will not come on if there is not any freon in it. If not you would lock it up.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The compressor would still cycle if the A/C switch was on even if there were no freon, the technology wasn't advanced enough back then to prevent that. Seems to me there is a problem with the magnetic clutch, either wiring or the fuse. Make sure the wiring is intact. Sometimes people unplug things.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2005)

*thank you!!*



greenbean699 said:


> cant help you much on the o2 wire but for the a/c ...it is true that it will not come on if there is not any freon in it. If not you would lock it up.


thanks man ,,i guess i'll have to get the a/c serviced before anything else!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2005)

*thank you for the tip*



Zen31ZR said:


> The compressor would still cycle if the A/C switch was on even if there were no freon, the technology wasn't advanced enough back then to prevent that. Seems to me there is a problem with the magnetic clutch, either wiring or the fuse. Make sure the wiring is intact. Sometimes people unplug things.


well i'm not sure becouse when i give it power directly from the battery it works everytime!!!( no cold air though) anyways i'll keep looking!!
thank you


----------

